# Secret Santa 2011



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 1, 2011)

Secret Santa 2011.

So i'm getting to ball rolling with this thread.
Basically if you want to take part just reply to this thread  

Any questions PM me, as i want to keep this thread clean with only replies on it from people volunteering to take part. 

*RULES!* (bah humbug!)
- You must have 100/200+ posts to join in. 
(This is purely because then anyone who enters is an active legit member. Nothing personal)
- Spending limit - Â£15/$23(ish) 
(Feel free to spend more. We just have to give guideline prices. So it's all fair)
- You do have the option to choose whether you are willing to ship to any country or your own country
(E.G, if your in america you can choose to only ship in america)

The two people who I have asked to help out are Jacqui and Dmmj. 

Everyone has to have their names down by 15th October. Hopefully then you'll all have your SS by November. 

Hopefully this will be a lot of fun for everyone.


----------



## cherylim (Oct 1, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds like fun, count me in too!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

HO HO HO! I'm in!!!


----------



## Missy (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds fun, i'm in.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Oct 1, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Nay (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok so maybe I am a little dense, how would this work??
Of course I will be in, if it's got to do with torts!!!
Nay


----------



## Kristina (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 2, 2011)

Count us in!


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 2, 2011)

im in


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 2, 2011)

Im so in


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 5, 2011)

Come on people 
We need more or it's not going to be a very interesting SS!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 5, 2011)

It's like this, Nay. Everyone draws MY name from a hat & sends ME a gift!  I think if you look at the other Secret Santa thread it explains it. Good luck!



Nay said:


> Ok so maybe I am a little dense, how would this work??
> Of course I will be in, if it's got to do with torts!!!
> Nay


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 6, 2011)

We need more people


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 6, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## laramie (Oct 6, 2011)

I am totally in.


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm trying to get my post count up, so I too can be "in"


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 6, 2011)

In


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 6, 2011)

Count me in too...but why is the closing date Oct 15th? Can't you use Nov 1, wouldn't that work just as well?...And I don't mean to be starting sh*t...but shouldn't there be a rule about nothing alive as a gift?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 8, 2011)

Nov 1st would mean at least a week delay in getting everyone's quiz back and getting everyone handed out people.
I want everyone to have there SS by the start of November so they have plenty of time to shop and post before christmas  

Good point. If anyone posts me a trantula (dead or alive) I will no longer speak to them.
No posting live things people, be sensible and safe.


----------



## Cloud 9 (Oct 11, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Good point. If anyone posts me a trantula (dead or alive) I will no longer speak to them.
> No posting live things people, be sensible and safe.



lol!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 11, 2011)

Whoa! Wait a minute! We're having a quiz!?!? I didn't even study! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Nov 1st would mean at least a week delay in getting everyone's quiz back and getting everyone handed out people.
> I want everyone to have there SS by the start of November so they have plenty of time to shop and post before christmas
> 
> Good point. If anyone posts me a trantula (dead or alive) I will no longer speak to them.
> No posting live things people, be sensible and safe.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 11, 2011)

Your getting a quiz, everyone else is getting a questionnaire. 



AnthonyC said:


> Whoa! Wait a minute! We're having a quiz!?!? I didn't even study!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 11, 2011)

When are we getting the questionare?


----------



## Utah Lynn (Oct 11, 2011)

Sounds like fun; but I don't think I'm going to make the count. Bah! Humbug!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 12, 2011)

Utah Lynn said:


> Sounds like fun; but I don't think I'm going to make the count. Bah! Humbug!



We might let some exceptions in, considering not many people are showing interest and we need to get numbers up.

I'll put a post up later on today/tomorrow about it all


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 16, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Utah Lynn said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like fun; but I don't think I'm going to make the count. Bah! Humbug!
> ...



Have any decisions been made yet? Or do we know when questions will be going out?? Haven't seen any other post about it just want to make sure I'm not missing any info.
Thanks!
-C


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 16, 2011)

Nahh sulcatasquirt youhave not missed anything i dont think stephies Ready to 'go ahead' :/


----------



## dmmj (Oct 17, 2011)

Today is the 17th so I will ask is steph ready or does she want the thread to continue accepting people while she gets the quiz ( which I assume is to get everyone's likes and dislikes down) so the person who receives the person can choose a nice gift for the other, I will be willing to be in but I want to be a SS to someone in the US no offense to our other members outside of the US.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Her plan was to finalize everything by the 15th, I fear that she feels that was not enough interest to properly do a Secret Santa.

Hopefully she will comment on this in the fext few days.


----------

